# Let's see your trad kill photo's please.



## Al33

I for one sure would like to see some of your game kills taken with your trad bows. Anything from chipmunks to elephants. Looking at them will only encourage me and others here for the upcoming season so please post 'em up.

I'll start this off one of mine, my first ever deer with a recurve, back when my belly was flat. Small 5 pointer, Ben Pearson 50# Hunter recurve, aluminum arrow with Bear Razorhead, Jasper County, Georgia, 1976, and yes, I smoked back then.


----------



## Apex Predator

Here you go!  Mine are a little more recent.


----------



## Apex Predator

BTW, 8 of those rabbits fell to the little Hi-speed!


----------



## Nicodemus

You look mighty familiar in that pic Al. You ever hunt South Georgia back then?


----------



## Al33

That's a mighty fine bag right there Apex!

Was that pig in your avatar pic a trad kill? If so, post it up in a larger pic. I love that arrow sticking out of him.

No Nic, didn't get too far south in those days. Must have been a movie star down that way you saw once.


----------



## OconeeDan

So far, only fish .  Hope to change that real soon!
(I did take a big doe with a traditional muzzleloading pistol that I am proud of).


----------



## Apex Predator

It tells me my photo is too large!  I'll try it again.

Looks to be working with this different type of file.  Here he is!


----------



## Apex Predator

Forgot to mention, the hog is my first trad kill with the longbow that John Cooper just sold.  A CE heritage 150 with Wensel Woodsman.  Quartering away pretty hard, and the arrow stopped on the offside shoulder.  The day my last compound went on the auction block, no less!  I have hunted with both for a few years, but it took a total committment to finally close the deal!  I'm traditional only for life now.


----------



## John Cooper

marty, marty marty i never sold the longbow.......LOL......i traded it for a brack drifter......LOL......oh but i did sell the jeffery you once owned. i dont have no stinkin pics of my kills (i was to cheap to buy camera's) but i will this year


----------



## Arrow3

Al33 said:


> I for one sure would like to see some of your game kills taken with your trad bows. Anything from chipmunks to elephants. Looking at them will only encourage me and others here for the upcoming season so please post 'em up.
> 
> I'll start this off one of mine, my first ever deer with a recurve, back when my belly was flat. Small 5 pointer, Ben Pearson 50# Hunter recurve, aluminum arrow with Bear Razorhead, Jasper County, Georgia, 1976, and yes, I smoked back then.



Great Pic AL!!!


----------



## robert carter

I`ll post some of the most recent. I just figured out how to post`em a while back I will say I use the throw away cameras from walmart and can only post the ones I have from this year. the rest are just regular pics. So far this year I killed 6 pigs at Horse Creek and a spring gobbler with different stick bows and broadheads.maybe this will work . God willing I`ll have some more after next week.RC


----------



## ChrisSpikes

This was my first trad deer.  I can still see it in my mind.  The arc of the arrow in flight, the buck quartering away at a fairly steep angle.  At a distance of 17 yards, the arrow intercepts the deer at the last rib and the fletching disappears as the arrow exits just in front of the off side leg.  Beautiful........


And can you tell it was a long drag on a hot night?


----------



## hogdgz

Awesome Guys


----------



## robert carter

missed one , The last critter of turkey season with a one day old Bob Lee and muzzy three blade


----------



## Nicodemus

My congratulations to all you fellers!!


----------



## ky_longbow

heres a few-----


----------



## YankeeRedneck

These are all very cool guys !!! Getting me all pumped up !! I love to see pics with a  harvest with a stick and string !!


----------



## Dub

Awesome pics.

My hat's off to those of you who go traditional.  What a challenge.


----------



## Glenn

From last season..


----------



## Al33

These are great! Keep 'em coming.

A couple more of mine, my best buck and my first bow kill tom, both from Lumpkin County and both from a Black Widow I recently sold.


----------



## Southbow

Here's our picture from last years Blackbeard Island trip. 100% success rate for a trad group is definitely a good hunt. Can't wait to go again next month.

Chris Ward, Clay Patton, and Rusty Thompson


----------



## Jim Thompson

great pics folks, keep em coming


----------



## blackbear

Last years Bow Buck harvested onday #4 of the bowseason 7-pointer,55#Great PlainsTake down recurve,125gr.Snuffer,30yrd noon day shot..Good Luck everyone opening day & whole season..


----------



## Al33

*My first deer with a longbow*

Spike, AKA an 11 pointer  Gordon County with my 65# Choctaw Hunter. He was up hill quartered away so the entry appears low. The exit was about right.


----------



## Nicodemus

Here ya go Al. From about 25 years ago, a gar from the Flint River. For some reason, I didn`t have a gray beard back then.

The bow is a 50 pound pull Bear Super Grizzly, that I got in 1968. The bowfishin` rig is a wind on drum, and the arrow is an old solid fiberglass shaft barbed arrow. I still have the entire rig, and it still works well.


----------



## Al33

Great hero shot there Nic! 

Nice buck and nice bow blackbear.

Thanks everyone for the pic's so far. Man, some of you guys re killin' machines.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Chris Ward, why did you have to go and post that picture from Blackbeard?  I'm already bustin' a gut to go!  You just made it worse!!


----------



## FVR

[/IMG]


----------



## frankwright

I am usually hunting alone and have a hard time getting pictures. The last couple of years I have been sitting the camera on a stump so I can at least get a keepsake picture.

I do have a picture of this little hog.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Here's a few more.........


----------



## Al33

Anyone else see the strong resemblance of HookedN21 and Jim Thompson?

Great photo's Frank & Frank! I am still anxiously awaiting the photo op with a pig.


----------



## Winchester101

Here is the first one with wood. I will have more pictures to share with you fellas after this coming Saturday.


----------



## FERAL ONE

sorry it took so long al, i have been sick as a dog this week!!!  this is my first and only , but i hope to change that come october !!! it ain't a monster, but i was as tickled about this one as i was any deer i have taken!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk

I admire you fellows who do it the traditional way !!!!!!


----------



## Al33

Jody Hawk said:


> I admire you fellows who do it the traditional way !!!!!!



I admire you and others Jody that go to so much trouble with all those compounded and confounded gadgets you have to deal with to get an arrow to fly where you want it to. Heck, just trying to figure out which bow and what accessories would be a daunting task to this simple minded fellow. Then I wouldn't want to tote the heavy monster through the woods worrying about knocking my sight off or something on the bow. I'm tellin' ya, you really do do it the hard way buddy. Even when it all comes together for ya and you kill a doe or small racked buck you may have your peers thinking you should of done better. With the trad guys and gals any deer we get is a trophy to us so we don't have to be picky.


----------



## maconducks

here! here!  or a squirrel, rabbit, etc...everyone a trophy.  Or just the thrill of being out there..


----------



## Apex Predator

Nothing else like traditional, that's for sure.  I'll never go back!  I'm having way too much fun now.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Alright boys, let's keep this thread going.  I'm gettin' ready to see some photos that were made since Sept. 8th.

Here's another one to keep this rolling until we get something more recent.  Before y'all start with the jokes about me being dressed up like a pajama-clad  VietCong, this was my base layer that I wore underneath a mesh suit.


----------



## Just BB

This is all I've Kilt so far. Going to see Al next week and get him to show me how to do it. He's already told me about the trailer....


----------



## Al33

HookedN21, congrat's on the slickhead, now how about a few details?

Just BB, from the looks of that target I will need YOU to  teach me a few things.

To all the rest, I sure hope to see some recent trophies from the upcoming weekend. Go get 'em!


----------



## FX Jenkins

very inspiring thread...


----------



## Just BB

Al that happens to be my best ever group at 20 yards and the group after that...I would have had to have had a wide angle lense!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Al,
Details on this one are a little cloudy but I do remember a few.  This was on Opening Day in '99.  It was the first time I was really afraid that I was going to get rained out for opening morning (still never had that happen).  I'm sure some of you can remember that this was the year we had a hurricane (I forget the name) roll up in the Gulf a few days before the season.  Seems like we may have had two do that within one week?  I can't remember.  Anyway, lots of wind and a good bit of rain.  I think on Thursday, while scouting after a strong wind, I noticed that a good number of the swamp chestnuts had been blown out, some still attached to their broken limbs.  And the deer were hitting them hard!  I wouldn't have thought they would eat them because they were at least a month premature, but obviously they didn't care.  
So anyway, I climb my stand on opening morning 'neath a big swamp chestnut.  My father was in a tree about 10 yards away with  a video camera.  Not too long after good daylight, I notice movement and sure enough, here comes a group of 3 does making a beeline for the acorns.  The lead doe gives me a good broadside shot at about 12 yards, I hit anchor, release, and watch my arrow sail right over her back.  All three deer spook back in the direction they came from, but stop out about 30 yards away.  They mill around for about 5 minutes and finally, they can stand it no longer.  Here they come again!  I get ready and the same doe gives me another broadside shot about 5 feet from where she was standing on the first shot.  This time, I get the job done, but still hit her high in the spine.  

I have always had a tendency to shoot high (when shooting from a tree) with a trad bow.  I have to constantly remind myself to pick a spot low in the chest.


----------



## robert carter

here are some doubles I`ve taken in the past


----------



## robert carter

those first two were Ossabaw bucks from last year with a 48lb longbow three minutes apart.here is tw horsecreek porkers from several years ago


----------



## robert carter

two more horse creek porkers


----------



## robert carter

doe and buck from some ocmulge swampchestnuts


----------



## robert carter

two bucks from some white oaks near where flat tub wma is now this was 10 years ago


----------



## robert carter

two pigs killed on private land near ocmulgeewma


----------



## Just BB

Dang Robert, Are you nockin 2 arrows and flingin both of them at the same time? Good shootin Mr. Rob


----------



## ccbunn

After 5 years of traditional hunting and a few misses on deer I finally got my first kill this past Spring. My son Matt called this bird to within 12 yards. Even I can hit a target at that distance.
52",45# Browning Nomad Stalker, 2016 GG 2, 175gr WW from a Double Bull Matrix blind.


----------



## biggtruxx

never used a trad but i am getting very interested


----------



## bam_bam

hey rob, that flat tub is a nice place huh? i heard it used to be a jam up club, also nice kills.


----------



## robert carter

Bam Bam , it was nice until they opened up gun season for the whole season instead of managed hunts. It has a lot of pressure now. It is a beautiful place. Some fine white oak ridges on it.RC


----------



## robert carter

Good deal on the turkey CC , thats the hard one the deer will come easy now.RC


----------



## Al33

Great hero pic's guys!!!!!

Now then, we need some fresh blood. Hopefully and with a lot of luck I will have something to post by weeks end.


----------



## MSU bowhunter

This is one of the best threads I have ever read...keep 'em coming!


----------



## gobbler10ga




----------



## robert carter

gobbler10, good pics . I gotta get me a bear. I`ve done told the wife I`m gonna set aside 2 whole weeks for bear hunting next year in the mountions.RC


----------



## robert carter

Here is a buck I killed on my buddy keith bruners place. That would be him on the left and John Pardue on the right. thats me in the middle the purty one.RC


----------



## Killdee

Great shots fellers.Al we call a spike an eleven pointer 2.


----------



## robert carter

Here is a pic of my buddy John bookhart with an Ocmulgee porker with his longbow. John hunts all public land trad only ,shoots 45 lbs , 2020 arrows and simmons landsharks or muzzy phantoms . Last year he killed five deer and 23 hogs. Thats right 23.RC


----------



## Al33

Robert, that should be proof positive to any doubters about what a 45# bow can do. Congrat's to John!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

RC, wasn't there an article about him in the GON maybe last year?  That is really impressive stuff!  What kinda bow is that he's shooting?


----------



## robert carter

Hooked thats the pic they used I believe. He`s shooting a bow a fella in lumbercity made.Richard Varnadore is his name.he piddles and dont do it for a living but builds some of the best longbows I`ve ever shot.. Old johns in a drought this year. He`s only killed mabe 8 so far.He`s old school . We jumped some pigs once and I saw him shoot one running by. I actualy didn`t see him shoot I saw the arrow go through the pig . i was waiting on it to stop for me.RC


----------



## Al33

I noticed he has nothing on his string.


----------



## MSU bowhunter

now that is impressive...

I can really respect a hunter who hunts like that.


----------



## robert carter

thats right Al. shooting 45lbs with a 650 grain arrow it don`t make much racket.He will not shoot past 20 yards and very very very seldom shoots past 10 and if your with him and hear the bow thump. Get ready for some skinning.RC


----------



## Al33

John brings home an enlightened meaning to the old saying; "Bringing home the bacon."  He gets-r-done and you Robert must be right behind him.


----------



## robert carter

Kieth Bruner and I at Ossabaw last year , A good three days with trad gear.RC


----------



## Mudfeather

Here's my first longbow kill


----------



## Mudfeather

Here is one I shot TWICE 8 weeks apart


----------



## Mudfeather

here is a buck RC shot..I hope it isn't on the first page..I couldn't get it to load.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Keith, we need the story on that "Twice 8 weeks apart" deal.

Chris


----------



## Mudfeather

Ok, I was huntin one am and I heard this deer blowing. I thought the hunt was over. Bout 20 minutes these two deer came running into this water oak. Caught me offguard. They are close I ease up and get a shot but in my excitement didn't aim LOW enough. This hefer ducks and I hit her high. My arrow breaks off right behind the insert. 

I look but no it ain't no use. I don'y know this exact date but it is early Oct.

Nov 26, I'm huntin about 400 yds from there two deer come slipping up out of the creek. Long shot (24) but I'm on it. Let her slip. This hefer is ducking  to beat the band.

I see I make a pretty good shot. When i find her there is a knot on her shoulder..Ithink it is cancer or something slice it with my knife and hit metal....THEN IT HIT ME!!!!!!!











It was completly healed and cover with hair ready for the winter!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudfeather

That is the exit wound you see by my hand when I'm cutting on her. The entrance wound is the other side in the other pic. 

That is how much a deer can move before and arrow gets there. She was real close to a 45 angle when the arrow got there.


----------



## robert carter

Heres Jim Keener with a horse creek pig


----------



## robert carter

heres lucky me with a horse creek pig also


----------



## robert carter

fort stewert pig with a homemade longbow.


----------



## robert carter

bullard creek wma nanny.


----------



## BGBH

Here's one you might like & no it wasn't flying....lol....it wasn't in a tree kinda below me...they can see just as good as a turkey..


----------



## robert carter

how bout my first deer with a homemade bow taken at horsecreek on persimmons arounf 5 years ago maybe


----------



## robert carter

and a pig taken with the same homemade recurve 58" bamboo . still got it


----------



## robert carter

big eared nanner nosed doe killed with a widow at bullard I think


----------



## robert carter

who is that young fella with hair


----------



## Just BB

Robert you're the man! Maybe should have had 2 threads! 
"Let's see your traditional kills" 

                        and 

"Let's see Roberts traditional kills!"

Keep those kills coming. I haven't scored with my trad set up yet and this is the greatest thread.


----------



## Nicodemus

Yep, great thread!


----------



## blackbear

With out a doubt,one of the best threads ever !


----------



## robert carter

A buck I killed on the ground a few years ago. Late season , he was run down and poor


----------



## robert carter

My buddy Lannis Clever with his first trad kill . Taken on Ossabaw with a bow he made.


----------



## robert carter

heart shot spike with an old ma widow. remeber dyal`s pasture wma in surrency


----------



## Southbow

I only have a couple of pictures here on my work computer, but here's a couple of hogs and a buck. My wife was right behind me when I killed the little red hog.


----------



## Southbow

Here's two of my good friends Rusty Thompson and Clay Patton. I watched both of them kill their first hogs on Chickasawhatchee WMA. Both of them doubled the day they killed their first hogs, what a way to start.

Rusty's first hog



Rusty's second hog which was a heart shot. This hog jumped one time when the arrow hit, then fell over and died.





Clay's second hog. Didn't get a picture of the first one. It was about 10:30 at night when we got back to the first one.



Lot's of good memories!

chris


----------



## robert carter

nice pics Chris. Thats a fine ten pt. I`ve never killed a ten,maybe this year...Probably not but the chase is what its about.RC


----------



## robert carter

horse creek pig with homemade longbow


----------



## Al33

WOW!!! Y'all have been busy here. Great photo's, great trophies, and great big grins to go with them.

If all these shots of critters taken with trad gear doesn't fire up some folks that shoot compounds and give them cause to ponder trying it the trad way,...well, nothing will.

Wow, even a crow in the bunch, how hard is that?


----------



## Nicodemus

More great pics! 

Hey Southbow, next time you talk to Rusty, you tell em I said howdy. Ain`t seen him in several years now.


----------



## Southbow

Robert,
All I can say about that buck is that he must have been pretty dumb to stumble under my tree.

Nic,
The one time you and I have talked, I was with Rusty and you were setup for a demonstration, maybe in Moultrie many years ago??

He just transferred back to Statesboro with GP. He grew up over there and is glad to be back hunting his old stomping grounds.

Rusty and I have been best friends every since our first hunting trip together. I killed a nice buck and told him I shot a doe to suprise him when we walked up on it. We hit it off and haven't slowed up since. We're headed to Blackbeard Island week after next. I'll tell him you said hello.

Here's a picture of Rusty and a big ole nasty boar he killed on Blackbeard 2 years ago.



Here's a picture of Blake Westbrook with his first hog with a recurve. There were two sows and a bunch of small pigs and he and I shot at differnent sows at the same time about 15 yards from each other. I clean missed mine and Blake nailed his.


----------



## robert carter

Thats  a fine piece of property Blake pig hunts on, I been once and saw a lot of pigs.


----------



## robert carter

how bout this BEFORE...








And AFTER...







one of very few pigs I`ve killed from a tree.Again at horse Creek.RC


----------



## Al33

OK Robert, tell me, how many piggies have you killed with your bows, if you haven't lost count?


----------



## Nicodemus

Thanks Southbow, Rusty is a good feller. 

Robert, nice before and after on the listed hog!


----------



## robert carter

Al, I`ve been fortunate to have prime wma`s close to home and once I was in a club loaded with porkers. bullard Creek , Horse Creek , Big Hammock , Moody Forest all under 30 miles with ocmulgee a littler further and also Fort Stewert close by. I`m an avid pig hunter and I`ve been at this a while.It`s the next one thats important to me.RC


----------



## robert carter

Hey wait ya`ll to far come back...


----------



## robert carter

Keith Bruner with a horsecreek nanny


----------



## BGBH

Thought I'd post a few to keep this thread close to the top....


A much younger me with a bamboo longhunter & birch shaft with a journeymen head..





Here's one taken with a brackenbury recurve cedar arrow & magnus head....





Here's a buck taken with my brack cedar arrow & magnus head..





Little 7 pointer taken with the faithfull longhunter & aluminun arrow...


----------



## robert carter

Them longhunters are underrated longbows. I had one and traded it .wish I had kept it.


----------



## robert carter

heres and old one I killed with a Matlock Pred.X2 longbow. Another I should have kept.


----------



## robert carter

Another with the Matlock.


----------



## Al33

robert carter said:


> Them longhunters are underrated longbows. I had one and traded it .wish I had kept it.



I was fortunate enough to just get one and it really does shoot well. It will be with me 'til I'm gone.

Great pic's BGBH!


----------



## robert carter

I thught I had one... Bamboo longhunter with ocmulgee porker


----------



## BGBH

You aint a kiddin them longhunters were under-rated...those patriot recurves were also fine shootin bows...would love to find another one of them..


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin

dang... trad archery has always looked real interestin but i cant seem to find a good bow anywhere except maybe e-bay and they dont seem to reliable... ya'll got me jealous... i remember on my grandpa's old farm i used to have little longbow and would go through the woods shootin rotten stumps to death... im still lookin to get ahold of a bow but i gotta get the $$$ for one first


----------



## Just BB

For the guys like me that have switched to Traditional but haven't connected yet, this is really firing me up. Can't wait to get my first kill with mine.


----------



## robert carter

Here one from over 15 years ago killed with my trsty old Jeffery that I still hunt with a lot.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

RC, it looks like you're ambidextrous with the bow.  If one arm gives out, you just switch to the other one.


Keith, I forgot to mention that was a great story on that doe.  I have a couple stories similar to that, but it happened when I was shooting a compound.


----------



## robert carter

I noticed that hooked, this scanner I got has every thing backwards.RC


----------



## robert carter

heres one with a patriot. This was a big pig he`s been feild dressed here and weighed 235 like that.


----------



## CM Sackett

Well, it's good to see that RC "finally" got somethin' with a bow... (he's GOOD, that's for sure!).

Here's a few recent ones...

________________________________






"Life... Remembered"


----------



## CM Sackett

This is one of those "Before~After" series... only, not very long BEFORE the AFTER.

_________________________________________






"Death In The Air..."


----------



## CM Sackett

______________________________________







"FINALPoint"


----------



## CM Sackett

This is the pair of rams that my good buddy, SGT Russ Claggett and I doubled on (within 45 minutes of each other) on his last hunt before heading back to the Sand... for his 3rd tour.

BTW, this ram was his...

* First traditional kill
* First bow kill... of ANY kind

...he's one of the premier snipers for the Army.

____________________________________






"Double~Memories"


----------



## CM Sackett

Law'd, don't get me started on BOWFISHIN'!

___________________________________






"Carpola"


----------



## CM Sackett

__________________________________






"LastLeap"


----------



## CM Sackett

___________________________________






"Lashin' Out!"


----------



## reviveourhomes

Amazing pics as always Chip!

Those are some dandy Rams by the way!!


----------



## OconeeDan

GREAT photos, CM!


----------



## Al33

Welcome Sackett!!!!


----------



## robert carter

Sackett , you got to many bows if you bowfish with a widow!!How you like the black swan?RC


----------



## CM Sackett

Evenin' All... and thanks for the welcome!

Robert, that widow does a BEAUTIFUL job flingin' fish arrows!

I can honestly say that the IMPALA Hybrid is my favorite sweetstyk... period.


Sackett


----------



## reviveourhomes

Ahhh, the Impala Hybrid....that has been my "Dream" bow for quite some time but alas I am too poor to own one! LOL

Ive never seen one in person or even shot one so I dont even know if I would like them but man do they look nice! Surely you dont use it to bow fish with though Chip?????


----------



## CM Sackett

As a matter of fact, Arvid just sent me a special, in-threaded limb bolt... just so's I can.

I'll let you know how it works in a couple of weeks (I bowfish until the ice is too thick to shoot through... really.).


Sackett


----------



## reviveourhomes

LOL!!!!!

Man you are a Bowfishing fanatic!! LOL

I have only been once and it was a blast I just dont have anybody to go with. The buddy that I went with moved back to Pike Co. Illinois (Something about him missing the hunting season there...hmm go figure) and he was the only person I knew that went.


----------



## CM Sackett

It ain't THAT far to the Delta... and you know you have a place to stay, and an invitation.  As I said, I stay at it nearly all year.  But the richest Smile-Time is in July-September.  

Mark it on your calendar.  You never know what the Lord might allow.


Sackett


----------



## reviveourhomes

How far are you from the little red? My pastor has a cabin and 60 acres up there somewhere.

I almost came up two weeks ago. My church has a yearly mens fishing trip and everyone stays at the cabin for about 4-5 days but I had to work so I couldnt go.

I would love to take you up on that offer, we will see what happens next year!


----------



## CM Sackett

We're on the L'Anguile and St. Francis rivers, 'bout 55 miles West of Memphis.


----------



## reviveourhomes

Ill have to ask him where the cabin is exactley. I know he has told me cause we have been planning a hunting trip up there for about 3 years until we actually looked at what out of state liscence cost and decided against it. He says he see's tons of deer on his property everytime they are up there fishing.


----------



## robert carter

several years back


----------



## BGBH

Sept 7, 2007....got it on video....taped it myself...


----------



## BGBH

couple of big black chickens....


----------



## BGBH

couple of little-ens for the freezer....


----------



## CM Sackett

Nice buck-n-birds...


----------



## BGBH

Double bearded thunderchicken......


----------



## BGBH

Thank you & same for yours.....

Nother chicken....


----------



## BGBH

slickhead....that was sucking up acorns...


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Nice birds!  I wish we had a fall season here.


----------



## robert carter




----------



## robert carter




----------



## Al33

BGBH, anyway we can see that video? Nice buck!!! Congrat's!

RC, how long was that booger?

Wooo-weee, we sure have some bloodletters here amongst us.


----------



## FX Jenkins

this has turned out to be a phenomenal thread..


----------



## Al33

FX Jenkins said:


> this has turned out to be a phenomenal thread..



AMEN! Better than I ever imagined and I now expect it to get even better with the cooler weather upon us.


----------



## BGBH

Al I'm not very computer literate,but if I can figure out the video thing I'd be more than happy to let ya see it....& I agree,this is one great thread.....I'm really enjoying looking at all the pictures....RC is a killing machine...

Mark


----------



## robert carter

Al, he was a little over four feet I think. Mark i got lucky sometimes but I hunt with some folks that are deadly. Here is a pic of two pigs Keith Bruner and myself doubled on one morning.


----------



## BGBH

Nice one's Robert.....
Here's some more turkey pictures....zipper recurve & fiberglass arrow...


----------



## BGBH




----------



## BGBH




----------



## CallMaker

Here are a couple from this year. The first is with a 47# Chastian recurve at 8 yards and the second is with a homemade 48# bamboo/osage longbow at 10 yards.


----------



## robert carter

Good pics Mark and callmaker. Man,I wish we had huntable bears in south Ga.I`m gonna be aggrevating my bow brothers in north Ga. next year.RC


----------



## Apex Predator

Here is one from Tuesday.  My first with trad gear!


----------



## Al33

First with trad gear, huh? WOW, that's getting things off to a great start for sure. Congrat's again, super nice buck!

I don't reckon you will ever go back to the wheels now.


----------



## Apex Predator

Wheels?  I'm a bowhunter now!


----------



## FX Jenkins

looks like perfect shot placement Apex


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Details.........We want DETAILS!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Nevermind, I just found your thread.  Nice deer!  Hard to beat that for your first.


----------



## robert carter

walked from home and killed this small buck a few years ago


----------



## robert carter

fort stewart doe


----------



## BGBH




----------



## BGBH

This one chased a doe right by me at 15 yards one morning,I shot him & knew it wasn't perfect so I waited a couple of hours before following up on him....never thought coyotes would do this in broad open daylight...they got to him pretty quick...makes me sick to even think about that day..have people tell me that's part of nature but it still bothers me to not being able to eat him myself...seen 2 more of them yotes last night but wasn't able to close the deal....I've got pictures of what they did but didn't know whether or not to post em here.....


----------



## CallMaker

Diggin' around in my pictures and here is another spring Merriam's gobbler and a little red fall bear from a couple years ago. The bird was with a 47# put-to-gether recurve and shot at 12 yards, fiberglass arrow and Magnus broadhead. The bear was with with a 47# Kota longbow, aluminum arow and Magnus broadhead with an 8 yard shot.


----------



## BGBH

Nice pictures Ed...


----------



## YankeeRedneck

A bear with a 47# pound bow !!! How cool is that way to go CallMaker  !!!!!!!!!!!!! Who says you need 80lbs. of draw weight and wheels and junk.


----------



## Husky Bottoms

*Few Indiana deer*

Here is last year, leaving monday for this years trip hope to have some great pics


----------



## Husky Bottoms

This little rat had been eating my deck railingI had sent this as a picture message to my buddy proving I nailed a "pope and young" grey

The other is my buddys turkey from this spring.


----------



## Southbow

Hey CallMaker,
I bought a G&L Mantis from you several years ago. That's been my go to bow every since I got it. It looks a little different since I put snakeskins on it. Here's one of the hogs I killed with it.

chris


----------



## fountain

robert carter said:


> Al, he was a little over four feet I think. Mark i got lucky sometimes but I hunt with some folks that are deadly. Here is a pic of two pigs Keith Bruner and myself doubled on one morning.



they don't call him "pig man" for no reason!!


----------



## robert carter

Whats up TJ? you shooting that longbow any?hope you and your Pops are doing good.RC


----------



## kingfish

We should  change the name of this post to "Bowhunters who should be named Elvis", cause you are the kings.  Keep the pics coming, you guys rule !!!


----------



## Al33

Well,.I went to Swallow Creek WMA with Ed's Boy for bear, pig, and deer in that order but at the last hour settled for this critter. I took an 11 yard shot from my ground stand and only came to a quarter draw because the top of my bow limb was behind a tree and I couldn't extend it out all the way. Neither did I want my arrow flying off into never never land. The squirrel had come up on a small dead tree laying on the ground and was quartered to me. The shot was a little to the right and low and the two blade Magnus head cut his front foot off and rear leg in half at the hip joint from the underside. He didn't go far and the kicker is I never found the arrow. I know it could not have gone far at all. Sam and I raked leaves and ground clutter for an hour trying to find it. 

Once again, no bears, pigs, or deer but the drag wasn't bad. Beautiful day in the woods!


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Here's a few more.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

This year's first.


----------



## Al33

Great shootin' Hooked!!!

Congrat's on the nanny!


----------



## fflintlock

Congrats on all the kills !
You guys are drive'n me nuts. I have got to get out more LOL !!
Dang work !!!


----------



## BGBH

Lots of good pictures fellars...nice shot on the squirrel Al...

Here's a coyote taken with a widow,phantom head & a 2018 aluminum..


----------



## BGBH

How did huskybottoms squirrels picture end up in my post on the last page...LOL....


----------



## Al33

BGBH said:


> How did huskybottoms squirrels picture end up in my post on the last page...LOL....



I screwed up. I was trying to resize it and repost it but somehow put it in your thread. Very sorry and I will take care of it right away. Glad you pointed it out to me.


----------



## CallMaker

*Hog*

Chris,

Nice job on that hog and nice job with the skins on the Mantis. You are lucky to have those hogs to hunt down there. Wish we had them here.

Ed


----------



## BGBH

Al33 said:


> I screwed up. I was trying to resize it and repost it but somehow put it in your thread. Very sorry and I will take care of it right away. Glad you pointed it out to me.




Al that's alright,not big deal....lol....

Thanks
Mark


----------



## Al33

Yes it is  big deal, but I have it all back together now, I think.


----------



## Just BB

Al33 said:


> Yes it is  big deal, but I have it all back together now, I think.



How did Husky Bottoms squirrel go from his post to BGBH post then to Al's post minus it's feetes


----------



## white1500gmc

Here is my first...  Nice doe with a homemade osage longbow.


----------



## CallMaker

Very nice work with that osage bow.

Ed


----------



## FX Jenkins

Nice work BGBH...well done on the camo too...


----------



## flintdiver

George, Great looking Doe with the Osage bow !


----------



## robert carter

heres another old one with an old ma widow and cedar arrow.


----------



## OconeeDan

RC, you have posted many fine photos!
Dan


----------



## robert carter

Thanks Dan, I hunt a lot.My prioritys in life are GOD , FAMILY ,work then hunting. The first two never have any conflicts but the other two are sometimes a battle. Nother spike from maybe 7-8 years ago with a sa widow


----------



## CallMaker

Here is a real trophy I shot this spring while hunting turkeys.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Is that Pepe' Le Pew?


----------



## OconeeDan

Ed, did you make a skunk skin hat with that?  And how bad was it stinky?  Dan


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Hard quartering shot that didn't get an exit.  Good blood though.


----------



## Robert Warnock

Nice buck Hooked, Great pictures!


----------



## robert carter

kinda big pig


----------



## BGBH

Coyote...35 yard shot with a PSAIII WIDOW 52lbs...phantom 4 blade....guess this is as far a shot as I've ever tried with a recurve on game....it just felt right....


----------



## COCHISE

First blood ever taken with trad gear. 18 yards -  Left handed 1968 Bear Kodiak Hunter #45lb draw.


----------



## Al33

COCHISE said:


> First blood ever taken with trad gear. 18 yards -  Left handed 1968 Bear Kodiak Hunter #45lb draw.
> 
> 
> 
> Way to go!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SOS

*My first with homemade longbow*

Got my first with the takedown longbow I made this summer.  What a thrill!


----------



## reviveourhomes

Steve, its good to see you here buddy. It was good to meet you this past week at the hunt.


----------



## hogdgz

Hey Steve that is a nice buck, I enjoyed meeting you this weekend, thanks for the help, Chase.


----------



## SOS

Lewis, was good meeting the gang.  Doubt I'll remember everyone's name, though.  Gray hair does that!

Chase, glad you joined us and glad to have helped.  I was exactly where you were three years ago.  Took my recurve and wheelie bow to the hunt.  Now I'm making my own.

Had such a good time at Horse Creek, may head back this weekend.  Steve


----------



## Glenn

Spike from this year...

Quinn Longhorn 50@28" - 2016 XX75 - Wensel Woodsman 

Shot was about 20 yards....No trailing


----------



## Al33

Way to go Glenn!!!


----------



## CM Sackett

Excellent work, fellas!

So far this season, all I've taken with a styk is some grouse and squirrels.  Took a nice moose with a 300 WSM... but that's another story, for another forum.

Some good looking "home-made" bows, too!


Sackett


----------



## BGBH

Here's one from last week....





Here's one from tonight.... simmons head..


----------



## Al33

Great pic's BGBH and obviously some fine shootin' on your part. Congratulations!


----------



## robert carter

here`s two from our swamp hunt a couple of weeks ago. First pigs with my newer homemade longbow "mojo" .RC


----------



## BGBH

Thanks Al.....
Nice hogs Robert.....


Here's one from a week or so ago....






This ones from this morning,little rascal been digging up the floor in my barn....


----------



## robert carter

Thats a fine bird!! And a souped up rat for sure.RC


----------



## SELFBOW

free bump for a great thread!


----------



## CallMaker

*Couple weeks ago*

Here is a late season Washington buck I killed a couple weeks ago. Chastain recurve, carbon arrow and an old Delta Nubbin broadhead. 12 yards, both lungs and he was down in about 80 yards. Sure beats that skunk I got in the spring.......


----------



## robert carter

Fine buck Ed. That is a good looking bow.RC


----------



## Al33

Slickhead 12-01-07. 65# Choctaw Hunter longbow, cedar shaft tipped with a Zwickey Black Diamond head. Poor shot but a lethal ham hit.


----------



## SOS

*El Cheapo #2*



Here's my second of the season.  Wish every shot was this good.  She was taken with a 145W Ribtek.  I've got some Grizzly El Grande 150's with the Dr. Ashby edge on my arrows now, I hope to test drive one of them before the season's over...just haven't seen a single deer in three weeks.  Must have flown south for the season.  Steve


----------



## Al33

Congrat's again Steve. Shots don't get no better than that one. You must have picked a hair instead of a spot.


----------



## SOS

Nope, my secret is practicing at night in the dark.  That way when I draw, anchor and close my eyes, I still do alright!  LOL.


----------



## Glenn

North Florida WMA buck

Killed 12-21-07 with a Quinn Longhorn Recurve 52@28" XX75 Easton Legacy arrow and a 125 gr Razorbak head.


----------



## SOS

Man, what a year.  These are numbers 3 and 4 with my homemade longbow.  The story is on another thread.  Merry Christmas, Steve


----------



## Chris Horsman

I donated a `gator hunt to the St Judes auction and this is what we got. The generous winner of the auction was ken Gifford from Arizona. The gator was about 11 ` and kinda skinny. Probley the drought


----------



## Al33

*Bump*

OK guys, I know you have a few pic's to put up so get to puttin' 'em up.


----------



## robert carter

Heres the first pig fo 08.RC


----------



## robert carter

heres the second.RC


----------



## robert carter

here is Michaels first pig with a longbow.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

*Public Land Pig #1*

This is my first pig ever.  Thanks to RC for showing me how he does it.
Chris


----------



## Whitehair

Hey Guys-
Heres my latest Maryland Whitetail, from a guy who cant wait to get back to Georgia... 

Bear Montana (63@27) - Beman ICS (687 Grns.) - NAP Razorback III


----------



## ky_longbow

hooked ----nice colored pig-----looks like that simmons done the job-------


----------



## Al33

Hey Whitehair, nice buck and glad to see you around these parts.


----------



## Apex Predator

*River swamp hoggin*

Here's a couple from 08.


----------



## fountain

i missed a rabbit today!  it;s the first thing i have shot at with the longbow so far.  i'm another newbie.


----------



## dutchman

Great thread and great photos, everyone! Really enjoyed looking through them again.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

dutchman said:


> Great thread and great photos, everyone! Really enjoyed looking through them again.



Absolutely, makes you wanna go out and buy a bow!


----------



## dutchman

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Absolutely, makes you wanna go out and buy a bow!



You know, you're right! It does! So, you gettin' "it?"


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Let's bring this up for some inspiration for the upcoming season.


----------



## hogdgz

Man, I am glad ya'll brought this back to the top, i just went through every page.


----------



## fountain

this is a great thread!  i dont have any in here yet, but maybe i can change that next week!  
great kills to all!


----------



## SELFBOW

I'll add this to it....
This was one of the funnest times I've had huntin...
Thanks again Roger


----------



## ChrisSpikes

fountain said:


> this is a great thread!  i dont have any in here yet, but maybe i can change that next week!
> great kills to all!



Go ahead and add your pictures and get caught up.


----------



## ChrisSpikes

5 yards





25 yards




7 yards




3 yards




5 yards


----------



## ChrisSpikes

7 yards




20 yards




21 yards




7 yards




9 yards


----------



## ChrisSpikes

12 yards




7 yards




17 yards




9 yards




4 yards




5 yards




7 yards




7 yards


----------



## ChrisSpikes

buckbacks, that was one fine mess of rabbits.


----------



## fountain

these photos are fom last year.
first trad deer kill in 10 years


----------



## fountain

first trad hog


----------



## fountain

another hog


----------



## fountain

and another


----------



## WarrenWomack

This is a very cool thread with some great tradbow kills. Certainly a tribute to the effectiveness of hunting with the longbow and recurve.

Makes me want to contribute..... Some of my traditional bowkills can be found here.

http://my.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=331&folderid=176344&groupid=207161&folderview=thumbs&ck=

http://my.att.net/p/s/community.dll?ep=331&folderid=176497&groupid=207161&folderview=thumbs&ck=


----------



## ChrisSpikes

Warren, that's a heck of a contribution!


----------



## Bowyer29

HookedN21 said:


> Warren, that's a heck of a contribution!



Man, you are not kidding! I gotta give up the wheels once and for all!!!!


----------



## sawtooth

I think I'm a little late, but.......


----------



## robert carter

Ain`t been hunting in a while. TTT


----------



## sawtooth

this thread makes me want to hit the woods this evening.... even hot as it is.


----------



## Mudfeather

A homemade hill style bow


----------



## Mudfeather

A Montana mulie with a takedown I made...


----------



## Mudfeather

Some fine dang eatin I killed in utah with a Wesley I own...


----------



## DWB

*Fall is not far off!*


----------



## DWB

I love curry deer!


----------



## DWB




----------



## DWB

Just a few that I have shot over the last two seasons.


----------



## Tailfeather

I'm new to trad, but here's a few.


----------



## Apex Predator

Looks like I got some catchin' up to do with this old thread!































Let's not forget the dead one I kilt!


----------



## Apex Predator




----------



## TNGIRL

somewhere amongst my pics is one of some very dead carpenter bees as well.....bet mine are the most exotic!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes




----------



## ChrisSpikes




----------



## dadsbuckshot

This is a great thread....
Should be a skicky IMO...


----------



## ChrisSpikes




----------



## ChrisSpikes




----------



## ChrisSpikes




----------



## ChrisSpikes




----------



## ChrisSpikes




----------



## dtala

I started a LOOOONNNNG time ago, 1966...15 years old(young)!!!





  troy


----------



## Jake Allen

Just plain amazing. Awesome pictures! 
Lot's of fine kills, and memories in this whole thread. 

Some Longbow kills.


----------



## T.P.

2010


----------



## jerry russell

A lot of great memories here along with the picture of where it all got started for me. A little Fayette County 4 point 31 years ago. That little buck ignited a passion that continues to grow to this day. Now I am lucky to have a son that shares that passion.

Thanks to everyone for sharing your photos.


----------



## Jeff Roark

Just one season under my belt. A few squirrels and 1 deer.




IMG_0157 by JRoark75, on Flickr




IMG_0074 by JRoark75, on Flickr




IMG_0077 by JRoark75, on Flickr


----------



## kingfish

Lovin this thread.  Keep em coming !!


----------



## SOS

Looks like I missed a couple as well.  Last few kills for El Cheapo as a right handed bow.  Hope to post a left handed kill this year....


----------



## Bowana

here ya go


----------



## hambone76

My first and only. Oct.,2007, Cobb Co. Killed her with my dad's bow that he bought new in the 1970's. I was the first person to make a kill with it so he gave it to me.


----------



## sawtooth

Two stinky boars. 50# buffalo longbow. Magnus II.


----------



## tee p

got lucky a few times


----------



## T.P.

8/30/2011

Schafer Silvertip @ 52lbs
2117 Easton Gamegetter
175 grain Woodsman head


----------



## sawtooth

summer 2011 hogs.
9-10-2011 buck


----------



## Ranger B

*critters*

some critters


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips

*First Lefty Kill*

N GA Bear shot on 9-16 but not recovered until 9-24.
Bear came flying down a tree and really took off running. Man they can accelerate. Slight quartering but broadside shot just didn't lead enough for how fast these guys are.
Anyway my first kill since I switched sides and went lefty.


.


----------



## Jayin J

Wow, that's Awesome.


----------



## Etter2

*Kills 2 and 3*

Killed a mourning dove and squirrel last season.  1960s Damon Howatt Rosewood Monterey.  170 grain Zwickey 2 blade.


----------



## stick-n-string

sept 24,2011
3 piece buffalo bow
50@26


----------



## gtfisherman

3pt buck. 50lb Bear Grizzly with 125 Zwickeys up front.


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

First archery and trad deer


----------



## SELFBOW

Sweet Pea's 10th.
Muzzy Phantom
GT 1535s


----------



## T.P.

Saskatchewan, Canada 
10/05/11
Schafer Silvertip @ 52lbs
2315 w/ 190gr Treeshark
8 yard shot, 75 yard recovery
325 lbs


----------



## hogless

*I got one*

I killed a button head the 12th of oct


----------



## the ben pearson hunter

Doe from october 21, 2011


----------



## Jayin J

Big Jim Thunder Child 48@28.


----------



## T.P.

10/29/11
Schafer Silvertip
52@28


----------



## Skunkhound

11-1-11. 110lb doe, Acworth GA. 45# Samick Sage, Gold Tip 3555, 125gr 4 blade Magnus Stinger.  9yds from tree.


----------



## CallMaker

Nice pictures guys.


----------



## longbowdave1

9 point buck

10 yard shot from natural ground blind!

Fox River Longbows Longcurve
47# @ 28"
GT 3555 w/ 100gr brass insert
Zwickey No Mercy broadhead
Big Jim Quiver


----------



## CallMaker

Very good!!! Congratulations Dave.


----------



## gurn

Dead rat


----------



## jerry russell

A few more of the critters from the old photo album. I love looking at this thread. It makes me want to get out there evey time.


----------



## sawtooth

from the c'hatchee hunt this year.....
50# Buffalo longbow.
540gr. Tapered POC/Magnus II


----------



## nock'em dead

ChrisSpikes said:


> Al,
> I have always had a tendency to shoot high (when shooting from a tree) with a trad bow.  I have to constantly remind myself to pick a spot low in the chest.



This is mine (unfortunately).  Didn't aim low at 15 yds, and you can guess what happened.  Got a pic of her a week or so later. Got to remember , AIM LOW-AIM LOW-AIM LOW!! Shooting an old Kodiak Hunter with 125 snuffers.


----------



## Hoyt

8pt. I killed in Shawnee National Forest in Oct. this yr.


----------



## Lorren68

*First Big Game Trad Kill*






[/IMG]Taken with Bear Kodiak Hunter 50lb@28 ICS carbon 500, with Medicine Bear Archery "BADGER" 150gr broadhead

I killed the hog on July 29, 2012


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

october 1 2012 8 pt columbia co. buck


----------



## Ranger B

*I don't think I've posted any of these.*


----------



## Ranger B




----------



## Bowhunterga

Killed 9/29/2012





Killed 11/18/2012


----------



## Nathan Smith

*Dec 9 2012 Gilmer co.*





2011 gilmerco.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2010 Gilmer co.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






2009 Gilmer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2009 west pt wma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2008 west pt wma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



All these we're taken with homemade bows.


----------



## chenryiv

*Fall 2012*

2012 trad season


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

CM Sackett said:


> Law'd, don't get me started on BOWFISHIN'!
> 
> ___________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Carpola"




Man i cant believe someone would paint a custom Blackwidow bow...


----------



## Mr. Longbeard

Chenryiv nice bows you have there... Looks like your pretty good with em too lol


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL

Here is my first of many to come since i gave up training wheels!!!!!


----------



## sawtooth

a pair of piggies..


----------



## sawtooth

one more....


----------



## sawtooth

and another....


----------



## baldfish

The first for 2013


----------



## sawtooth

Big Jim Buffalo 50#
homemade fir arrow
wensel woodsman


----------



## sawtooth

same equipment as above


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

*columbia co. six pt.*


----------



## Hoyt

Finally got my dog a deer leg. Killed it in Shawnee National Forest. 8pt with Big Foot Sasquatch TD and Simmons Tree Shark. Went about 40yds..watched him fall.


----------



## TNGIRL

I didn't make it in 2013, but just barely into 2014!!! On Sat Jan 4th just after dark, I left my buddy Dave's blind to check his feeder and camera and jumped this fella!!!! I had him treed and Jeff brought my bow to me so I un-treed him then with 1 arrow!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

You look cold Tomi but good deal on the racoon. mikE


----------



## TNGIRL

it was right chilly that night Mike but the excitement warmed me up!!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin

Did it bite your arrow any or was your shot too much for it to handle? mikE


----------



## TNGIRL

I shot, it tipped over and off the top branch of a cherry tree and hit the ground, twerked a couple times and flat lined......no noise or fighting at all. Jeff was ready with his pistola just in case!!!!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

real life coon shoot champ!


----------



## Jake Allen

Some meat from 2013


----------



## sawtooth

Toelke Chinook 51@28
Easton GG 2016
Magnus II, two blade
November 12th, 2014


----------



## sawtooth

big ole fat FT. Stewart sow
Feb, 25th 2015 I think
Easton 2016
MAgnus 125gr.


----------



## sawtooth

small sow
Martin x200 recurve
easton 2016
Bear razorhead


----------



## sawtooth

another small sow
Martin x200 bow
easton 2016
bear razorhead


----------



## sawtooth

my very first turkey ever
Martin x200 bow
douglas fir shaft
Zwickey eskimo
March 21 2015


----------



## chenryiv

My first turkey also!
60" Howard Hill "Tembo" 55#@25"
GoldTip 3555
Simmons Land Shark
March 22, 2015


----------



## chenryiv

March 26,2015
Black Widow PSR
Surewood Douglas Fir w/Grizzly Instinct Broadhead


----------



## Barebowyer

*Black bear*

New Brunswick, 8 yds., 25 yard recovery, Dakota Pro Recurve, Easton Axis 400, Magnus Stinger 125gr.


----------



## Barebowyer

*Doe Kill*

11 yds., 75 yard recovery, Dakota Pro, Axis 400, Stinger 125 gr.


----------



## Barebowyer

*Florida Hogs*

Hog hunt, 3 with a knife, 3 with a Bear Super Kodiak(cedars, Zwickey Eskilite 135 gr), other 2 were with a shotgun(not mine).  It was the one fellow's first hunt for anything bigger than a dove, filmed six of the kills and two different charges!!!! fun!


----------



## Barebowyer

*Hog*

Florida Hog, 290 lbs. Dakota Pro, Easton Axis 400, Muzzy Phantom 125 gr., Shot at 13 yds., then a follow up at 22 yds., 70 yard recovery.  First shot on film.


----------



## Barebowyer

*Rib shot!*

Hog's ribs....


----------



## Barebowyer

*Fall turkey*

Virginia, last fall, 21 yds., Dahota Pro, Easton Axis 400, 125 gr. Stinger, Head shot at 21 yds., Caught at 3/4 draw, had to shoot at available target or let down!!!!! Knew it was either a kill or a miss! Centered the head!


----------



## Barebowyer

*Laurens County Six Point*

Last fall, 21 yds., Dakota Pro, Easton Axis 400, 125 gr. Stingers, 75 yard recovery.  My first Georgia Deer.  Tired..post more later.  Shoot straight and be safe!


----------



## Barebowyer

*Va. Doe...*

Same setup..


----------



## jekilpat

A few from '14

Vid links:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ncPXdKJJO-c&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS_rHJOAAhM&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNsJD37eA4w&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiDSAUS7hJQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Tiny lil doe but I was glad to get her. First shot spined her had to shoot again to end it as quickly as possible.
Bob lee stick 57# @28"
Gt5575 165gr tree sharks with 35 gr glue on adapter for a200 gr head


----------



## vin-man

Seeing these pics has me wanting to shoot traditional more than ever!!! Thanks for all the pics!!!


----------



## Barebowyer

*Christmas eve bushytails!*

Squirrel hunt.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Quebec black bear


----------



## Jayin J




----------



## Al33

Wow!!! Perfect shot!! Congratulations Jason! Would love to hear the story.


----------



## Fatboy

9-15-18 8:00am.Toelke classic whip CE250 Heritage 100gr insert 125gr muzzy phantom. 585grs total. 7 yard shot 50yd recovery.


----------



## hambone76

Oct, 2014. My second deer with trad gear. 55# PSE Impala takedown, Gold Tip arrow, Satellite 4C 145gr head with a 100gr brass insert. 10 yard double lung shot, deer ran 50 yards.


----------



## Al33

My first two toms with Osage self bow, rivercane arrows tipped with stone points.


----------



## Al33

First self bow pig.


----------



## Al33

First "confirmed" Spirit Bow kill for me, and NO, it was not flying when I shot it. :


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Al33 said:


> First "confirmed" Spirit Bow kill for me, and NO, it was flying when I shot it. :View attachment 982705


They can fly ?????????. Lo ! Good shooting Tex !


----------



## Al33

Just realized I left out the word "not" before the word flying in my OP. Corrected that. Sorry!!


----------



## sawtooth

Opening day, 2019.


----------



## Al33

sawtooth said:


> Opening day, 2019.  View attachment 983310


Way to go Hero!!!!??


----------



## blood on the ground

sawtooth said:


> Opening day, 2019.  View attachment 983310


would be a nice euro mount.


----------



## devolve

Gilmer county


----------



## strothershwacker

Let's see this season's harvest. Keep it going!


----------



## JohnL89

2 days before the season ended.


----------



## chenryiv

April 2,2020


----------



## sawtooth

Sow, Good Friday of this year. Martin X200 50#... Easton 2018, Woodsman.


----------



## sawtooth

A few days later....... same set-up.


----------



## Triple C

Al...Let’s not forget this one.  BTW...that persimmon tree is loaded again this year.


My only trad kill last year.


----------



## hambone76

15 yard head shot. 
45# Bear 76’er, GT carbon tipped with a judo point.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Al33 said:


> I for one sure would like to see some of your game kills taken with your trad bows. Anything from chipmunks to elephants. Looking at them will only encourage me and others here for the upcoming season so please post 'em up.
> 
> I'll start this off one of mine, my first ever deer with a recurve, back when my belly was flat. Small 5 pointer, Ben Pearson 50# Hunter recurve, aluminum arrow with Bear Razorhead, Jasper County, Georgia, 1976, and yes, I smoked back then.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow

Back at it!


----------



## jbogg

After 30 years of hunting I recently purchased a Fleetwood knight 66 inch recurve. I tried dipping my toe into the trad waters several years ago, but did not realize at the time that I was severely over bowed, and became frustrated with my lack of consistency. Fast forward to four weeks ago. I recently acquired permission to hunt several small private parcels near my house that have incredibly high deer numbers. I decided if I was ever going to have an opportunity to take something with traditional archery gear that this was it. 

After purchasing my new recurve with a set of 30 and 40 pound limbs a buddy recommended I watch “the push” video. After watching I experimented with several aiming styles, and landed on the fixed crawl method. My accuracy increased exponentially literally overnight. Within a few weeks I felt very confident as long as I kept my shots within 15 yards. Over the past two weeks I’ve had so many close calls. I have only dropped my bow twice out of the stand in that time, and I think I have dropped an arrow almost every hunt. 

Well it all came together for me two mornings ago as I set the alarm for an early wake up call to get in a couple hours of hunting before heading into work. I had this young doe come in and pose at 10 yards, and I proceeded to shoot directly over her back. She only skipped about 10 or 15 yards away unsure of what had happened, and I was able to send a second arrow which did the job. The shot was far back, but must’ve clipped an artery because she only ran 30 yards and expired within sight. Could not be prouder, and suffice it to say I am hooked.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Nice……way to hang in there bud. Congratulations on a fine deer and hunt. Persistency pays off. It sure brings all the excitement back just like when we first started deer hunting.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter

Congrats man!  I'm just getting back into it myself after 15 years.


----------

